# Reemplazar laser sf-p101n



## sergiobianchi (Ago 29, 2008)

buenas a todos
es posible reemplazar este pik up SF-P101N (original 15p) por el de 16 pines?


----------



## luigisay (Sep 13, 2008)

alguna vez me tope con una situacion igual a la tuya y quien me proveeia las refacciones me recomendo ampliamente no utilizar el de 15 pines por el de 16


----------



## sergiobianchi (Sep 13, 2008)

bueno desde ya muchas gracias


----------

